# Faux TNT



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

For anyone wanting a bit of "explosive" haunting,this is for you.
A cheap and easy way to simulate dynamite bundles.:xbones:

Your supplies:
7 Empty paper towel tubes
Newspaper
White Glue
Leftover white paint
Red Spray paint
Red latex paint
Black paint
Hot glue gun
Rope
Black sprinkler tubing
Sharpie pen

Step 1:
Mix a batch of glue and water ,about 2 parts water to 3 parts glue.
Tear your newspaper into strips and begin to cover your tubes,making sure the open end is sealed.
I normally cover it about 4 to 5 strips on the end and only 1 one the tube.
Let dry compleatly.

Step 2:
Paint your tubes with the white paint.It helps seal it and mask any print bleed thru.
Dry.
Paint with your red latex.
Dry.
Over spray lightly with the red spray paint.(I use Design Master Holiday Red)
Dry.
Paint the ends of the tubes black,to simulate the powder inside.
(Ok, in real life you wouldnt see this,but who said this is real life)
Dry ,Dry, Dry
(Here in Nevada it never takes that long when its 100 degrees)

Step 3:
Heat up the hot glue.
Pick a center tube and proceed to glue the rest around it in a circle. 
Measure your rope to just fit around your bundle at each end.
Glue it down.
Take your tubing and glue that in one end.(It's what I had laying around,you may find something else)
With your Sharpie,using your best printing,write T N T one one of the tubes.
(In the case your TOT's cant figure out what it is....)

There you have it.
Here is the link, to the photos detailing each step.
For what ever reason,they wont post on this thread.
(I must be doing something wrong)

301 Moved Permanently
__________________
Wyatt Furr


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice. good write up.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Halloween Props pictures by WyattFurr - Photobucket link was not working for me so i got it from your main photobucket


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks,
Sometimes this machine doesnt work right for me.
Of course,it could be the operator.....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like Wiley Coyote has been at your place! Beep Beep!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

they look good Wyatt
now you need a barrel with a fuse attached too


----------



## Louseman (Jun 30, 2008)

For fake TNT, I like to use red emergency car flares. Wrap 'em with electrical tape and hang a fuse out of 'em. Looks real good.

Idea stolen from a friend that came to our party one year dressed as a "terrorist". Wouldn't want to get pulled over wearing that costume!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Wyatt those look incredible! Very well done!


----------

